# which angelfish strain is hardiest?



## leeteekyung (Oct 11, 2011)

hi all, im thinking about add angelfish into my aquascape, there are 2xafrican dwarf frog, 1x dwarf gourami, 4xplaty, 4xmolly, 15xneon tetra and molly fries. my tank is 80x40x40cm / 30gallon and heavily planted. i want to buy small sized angelfish, which strain is hardiest or adaptable to wide range water conditions? red eye angelfish? marble anglefish? or they all are just the same? Does anyone know about this? thanks before.


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 2, 2010)

leeteekyung said:


> hi all, im thinking about add angelfish into my aquascape, there are 2xafrican dwarf frog, 1x dwarf gourami, 4xplaty, 4xmolly, 15xneon tetra and molly fries. my tank is 80x40x40cm / 30gallon and heavily planted. i want to buy small sized angelfish, which strain is hardiest or adaptable to wide range water conditions? red eye angelfish? marble anglefish? or they all are just the same? Does anyone know about this? thanks before.


What do you mean wide range of water conditions? Are yours constantly changing?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Leeteekyung have a read of the profile of Scalare Angelfish. You click on the shaded name or view it by clicking on tropical fish profiles on the blue bar on top of the screen. A 30 gallon tank isn't big enough to house a group of Angelfish they are a shoaling fish that needs to be in a group (maybe with just a breeding pair). I would especially not put them in with the other fish you have in the tank. Gouramis and anglefish are not compatible aggression reason(I think). Neon tetras will be food for bigger Angles I would also think. Others can explain better then I can just know it isn't a good idea.


----------



## leeteekyung (Oct 11, 2011)

sorry, i mean tolerate any water conditions/parameter like betta or gourami.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

leeteekyung said:


> sorry, i mean tolerate any water conditions/parameter like betta or gourami.


 
Angelfish, Tetra's, and Gourami prefer soft, water while mollies ,platy's,guppies,swordtails all prefer hard alkaline water to do well over the long haul.
Tetra's prefer cooler water 72 to 75 degrees F, while Angelfish and gourami prefer more tropical temps 78 to 82 degree's F.
When we try and mix fishes that don't all enjoy same water paramter's,, fishes often become weaker from stress, often become sickly, and seldom live to life expectancy.
Angelfish do indeed perform better in groups of five or more and this would require four foot long tank and fishes should all be same size.
Angelfish can grow larger than a man's hand, and would not hesitate to snack on smaller fishes and in the event a male and female decided to spawn,, then plan's to move the other angelfish in the tank lest they get beat up by the spawning pair,must be considered.
Mine is but an opinion based on observation's of the fishes mentioned, and is no more, or no less.


----------



## leeteekyung (Oct 11, 2011)

ic.. thanks all for logic and clear explainations, im not going to get angelfish, not with my current tank. somehow, if i want to add new fish, what do u guys recommend for me? how about paradise fish from anabantids? i think there is enough space for 2 gouramis. many thanks for you guys


----------



## patadams66 (Apr 16, 2011)

I love my paradise fish


----------



## leeteekyung (Oct 11, 2011)

i love my fishes to


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

leeteekyung said:


> ic.. thanks all for logic and clear explainations, im not going to get angelfish, not with my current tank. somehow, if i want to add new fish, what do u guys recommend for me? how about paradise fish from anabantids? i think there is enough space for 2 gouramis. many thanks for you guys


Have a read of the profile of the Paradise Fish. It mentions why this is certainly not a good idea in your 30g.


----------



## leeteekyung (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks byron, i will notice that


----------

